# Mystery baby snails



## MissInked (Sep 8, 2021)

So I have 2 yellow rabbit snails and 2 lava snails, the yellow rabbit snails had a few babies almost immediately after I got them and when I got 2 lava snails a few months later I had all 4 in my 33 gallon tank. After maybe a month I decided to split them up so I moved 1 rabbit snail and 1 lava snail into my 20 gallon tank with my betta and a few Platy fish. This was probably 2-3 months ago. I noticed the other day that I have 2 new baby snails in my 33 gallon tank and it’s a little hard to tell what they are but they look like lava snails as they’re shell is dark and their skin is grey. I know that it’s pretty unlikely my lava snails would breed in captivity except in brackish water which none of my tanks are and is it even possible for them to have babies a few months after they’re separated? Yellow rabbit snails and lava snails won’t cross breed either I’m pretty sure. Anyone have any ideas??


----------



## Puffersrule (Dec 26, 2018)

they are Malaysian Trumpet Snails. You have more than two somewhere in there guaranteed. They are a pest snail but they are the least detrimental of the bunch. They live mostly in the substrate and you won't see them. They aerate the substrate and clean the glass and dead plants. They do not harm live plant matter. They are asexual and you will never be rid of them unless you own puffers or loaches.

FYI there's also a cow in your tank be careful.

Just kidding.


----------



## MissInked (Sep 8, 2021)

I vacuum the gravel/sand on a regular basis and remove all decorations when I do so if they were in there I’d know because everything gets pulled up when I do. They’re not Malaysian trumpet snails I can assure you of that.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

They look like Malaysians to me. See what happens when they grow. If they are MTSs, you will soon have many more.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

try asking in facebook groups. There are way more people with snails from around the world and dedicated groups for particular interests.


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Can you take a better picture? They don't look like MTS to me - those are typically sharper, even baby ones, and the cone doesn't flare quite that much.


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

This is a baby from my opae ula tank.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

My friend used to call them Dwarf Sulawesi Poso Snail. They are stouter and have black uniform shells and a grey body. If it is this type, they max out at 1/2”. They are prolific and also scavenge in the substrate like Malaysian Trumpet Snails.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MissInked (Sep 8, 2021)

kivyee said:


> This is a baby from my opae ula tank.


Definitely doesn’t look like that


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> My friend used to call them Dwarf Sulawesi Poso Snail. They are stouter and have black uniform shells and a grey body. If it is this type, they max out at 1/2”. They are prolific and also scavenge in the substrate like Malaysian Trumpet Snails.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> ...


This?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

EDGE said:


> This?


Not exactly…..

Their shells were a more uniform black colour……


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

